# Question for admin...



## The Rugged Dude (Apr 5, 2016)

I want to know if we can exchange links somehow... I would like to be able to promote my site on this site within the guidelines of the site, and then, we would promote DC the same way on our site.

Not sure if I worded that right... I think I just gave myself a headache. 

Thx, RD


----------



## Zagut (Apr 5, 2016)

The Rugged Dude said:


> I think I just gave myself a headache.
> 
> Thx, RD


 
Is the headache it like this  or this 


Take 2 Aspirin and call me in the morning. 


The bill is in the mail.


----------

